# 2 more days??



## RAdams (May 19, 2010)

Until round 2 of the challenge starts???


 GET YOUR FIRST ROUND ENTRIES IN NOW BEFORE YOU ARE PLAYING CATCH UP!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Ron . I'm working on the round 2 pen now . It will be slightly more difficult then the first round but still doable with regular tools and skills , in fact it will require a technique that everyone complains about but we should all know how to do . 
Over the weekend I will describe my techniques for the stage 1 pen but it has already been explained with several different variations so nothing new there .
For anyone who still wants to play , the stage 1 challenge will remain open and accepting new entries .


----------



## DurocShark (May 19, 2010)

I guess I'd better get some regular stuff done so my schedule is clear for the next challenge!

(White alabaster on a rhodium Jr Maj on the lathe right now... Yummy!)


----------



## bgibb42 (May 19, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> in fact it will require a technique that everyone complains about but we should all know how to do.



A tenon, perhaps?


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Damn! 14 tenons without a caliper! I'll be hunting center bands all over the floor.... AGAIN! Easy now, Butch!


----------



## Rick_G (May 19, 2010)

And I just picked up 400 bd ft of white ash to redo the kitchen how am I going to sneak time for this.:frown::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> And I just picked up 400 bd ft of white ash to redo the kitchen how am I going to sneak time for this.:frown::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

Butch might have just saved you, Rick. White Ash needs to sit in the rooms it is going to be installed in or it will never fit exactly right.....At least that is what I told my wife. Every time a board squeaks, she says "I told you to wait longer before you laid that flooring":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bgibb42 (May 19, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> And I just picked up 400 bd ft of white ash to redo the kitchen how am I going to sneak time for this.:frown::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



You can get in a lot of practice making tenons with that much material.


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 19, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> I guess I'd better get some regular stuff done so my schedule is clear for the next challenge!
> 
> (White alabaster on a rhodium Jr Maj on the lathe right now... Yummy!)





Don,  That sounds sweet.  Can't wait to see it.  I see you're hooked on stone like me.  I'm hoping that my supplier gets his soapstone order in soon.  I need more.  

I am looking forward to the next phase of the challenge.  The first phase taught me a new technique, and I can't wait to build on that newfound knowledge.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 19, 2010)

My lips are sealed on the technique but this one won't be too bad , the Third stage will use this technique several times and WILL slow some of you speed racers down a bit :wink::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> My lips are sealed on the technique but this one won't be too bad , the Third stage will use this technique several times and WILL slow some of you speed racers down a bit :wink::biggrin:


 
Told Ya! 19 tenons ..... all cut with the back end of a spoon...... Just teasing Butch....I can't wait! This challenge was a great idea. You've got us posting BEFORE the challenge is even announced.


----------



## RAdams (May 19, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Butch might have just saved you, Rick. White Ash needs to sit in the rooms it is going to be installed in or it will never fit exactly right.....At least that is what I told my wife. Every time a board squeaks, she says "I told you to wait longer before you laid that flooring":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 


It is called Acclamation period, and it is true. Not as important with real wood, but absolutely needed for Laminate flooring.


----------



## Rick_G (May 20, 2010)

Not doing the floors, just refacing all the cupboards and putting a few drawers in where there are none now.  The original cupboards are all in good shape just 50 years old and ugly with sliding doors.  It'll have to acclimatize in the basement because there is just no way it will all go in the kitchen while we are using it.  It's virtually right out of the kiln so if anything it's going to expand on me.


----------



## soligen (May 21, 2010)

Ok, I sharpened all my spoons - now I just need a challenge (other than hiding them from the wife)


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

I'm working on it , I'm working on it . Sheesh you guys are tough taskmasters . Should be posted sometime tonight .


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> I'm working on it , I'm working on it . Sheesh you guys are tough taskmasters . Should be posted sometime tonight .


 

Well, stop blogging here and get on with it will you!!!!:tongue::biggrin:  Sheesh!!!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

The LOML says I only look like that before my morning coffee .


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2010)

I reckon she is just being kind!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

She said "Yep!"


----------



## RAdams (May 21, 2010)

Here you are having a conversation and you got a list of peeps waiting:biggrin::biggrin:??? 


Whats going on around here:biggrin::biggrin:???


I think my dreads grew two inches waiting for round two!!!:tongue:


On a serious note, I am ready to get started on the next challenge, or set of challenges i should say, cause each pen is it's own set of hurdles to jump! Awesome fun!!


----------

